# Insurance for IEC visa



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I currently hold a IEC visa which needs to be activated before 12th May 2012 in order to be issued with the 12 month open work visa.

My plan is to go to Canada first week of May 2012 but to only stay for a a week or so before returning to the UK for 3 months - the contract for my job is getting extended for 3 months and the money is just too good to turn the work down and of course this extra money will make my life a lot easier for a while! So I will return to Canada in August/September for the remainder of the visa.

As far as I am aware I am free to enter/leave Canada freely and as many times as I like during my visa...

Question then, when I enter Canada to activate my visa, how long does my insurance need to be valid for? The 1 week that I will (initially) stay or the entire duration of the visa (12 months)?

From my IEC application form:


> DECLARATION
> I will procure and retain comprehensive travel medical insurance which will cover
> my period of travel in Canada.





> SECTION 3: ENTERING CANADA
> Insurance
> The Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade Canada requires that all participants in the IEC initiative have comprehensive health care and repatriation insurance upon their arrival to Canada. *This insurance must be valid for the entire duration of their permit.*


From the IEC Work Permit Introduction Letter email confirming permit:


> Upon arrival in Canada, you must present :
> • Your valid passport;
> • A printed copy of this message. Your work permit will be issued to you at the port of entry in Canada.
> • *Proof of your comprehensive insurance coverage valid for the duration of your stay*


So which one do I believe?

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SECTION 3: ENTERING CANADA
Insurance
The Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade Canada requires that all participants in the IEC initiative have comprehensive health care and repatriation insurance upon their arrival to Canada. This insurance must be valid for the entire duration of their permit.

This one. While you may be allowed to enter and leave Canada as and when you like the Government doesn't know of these planned movements and when they will take place, hence the need to have coverage for the whole term of your visa, IMO anyway.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks. I will have a return flight for my initial one week stay, so at least to start with they will know when I plan to leave...

I'll also send off email email to the Canadian embassy to see if I can get their clarification. I suspect they will tell me it needs to be for the duration of the visa, the insurance will only cost a little more so it may be better to errr on the side of caution!

thanks


----------



## rhornal (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, that's right. The insurance must be for the entire time that you want them to issue the visa for. Show up with a six month policy and you will only get a six month visa. 

In Canada, it is 'Visitors to Canada' insurance that is required. You can get an instant quote from all the Canadian companies that offer this insurance at:
Canadian travel insurance for IEC visa holders

or

Visitors insurance


For Australian and Irish IEC visa holders, they can actually get their visa issued for two years at a time, as long as they show that they have the proper insurance for the full two years. For current IEC visa holders already in Canada looking to renew their visa, they'll find that they need to use a Canadian company, since they have already embarked on their trip.

The BestQuote site starts by showing the costs of $100,000 with a $zero deductible, but bothe the coverage amount and/or the deductible can be instantly changed ('toggled') on the quote to see how that can lower the price. Although travel medical insurance is required for IEC visa holders, there is no requirement that they have a certain amount. Although anything less than $50,000 is not much cheaper, and $50,000 goes pretty quick in Canada in the even of a major accident/sickness. There are $10,000 and $25,000 options though.

It's always apples and oranges when trying to compare an international policy with a Canadian one. The world Nomads policy won't cover any pre-existing conditions for example - so its not advisable if you have diabetes, etc. Also, it comes with a $100 'excess' or deductible that is payable for each separate claim. You can find cheaper Canadian policies that have zero deductible, or at least a deductible that is paid only once per policy period.

The insurance isn't cheap, but BestQuote has the widest selection of policies (all the options available in Canada), so you can find the lowest cost Canadian policy there.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

This is a bit old for me now, already came, validated my visa, went back to UK and am now in Canada in the process of gaining an LMO and a work sponsored visa. I went with Ace Travel insurance and it costs me £207 for the year.

But it is good info for anyone that stumbles on to the thread.

thanks


----------

